# Follow up / touch ups / your policy ? Procedures ?



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Just wondering how you guys that plow per push handle follow ups, touch ups, and making sure your customers can get out the next morning when the township /state buries their driveway aprons ? I have a couple of commercial jobs that are on a highway and the state just buries them over and over again.

Do you charge to come back ?

Is it worked into your pricing to come back and clear the apron ?

Do you eat it and just come back to make the customers happy ? and easier on yourself and your vehicle, as when during the overnight, the pile tends to freeze up?


I swing back around and re do their aprons. I don't have 500 jobs to do, so I have the option of going back and cleaning up / touching up the lots / aprons afterwords. Today, for example, I went back to my job on the highway and cleaned up an area where a few employees cars were yesterday, and I couldn't clear the spots. I know I'm not responsible for them, as the were supposed to move their cars, but I really don't want to be dealing with frozen blocks of ice during the next event.


What do you guys do?


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I go back and clean them out as well, worked in to the price and I know I am going back. Keeps them happy and I don't have to deal with frozen clods.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Faster to just go and do them while your out then get up and dressed again and go out.


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

It may be difficult to start charging existing customers if you have been providing multiple follow ups for free. I always let commercial accounts know that per push includes 1 clean up if required. Not to be confused with a 2nd complete push.

All residential are told we wait for city crews to plow roads. If for some reason we plow prior to city removal, we go back and clear the aprons. If customer requests early removal, they can call for apron clean at 50% additional charge.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

bhmjwp;1681353 said:


> It may be difficult to start charging existing customers if you have been providing multiple follow ups for free. If customer requests early removal, they can call for apron clean at 50% additional charge.


Not looking to charge extra... just wondering what other do on their jobs.

Clearing off of major highway is a pita, as they get bulldozed in all day long. Sometimes I go back a few times just to clear the entrances, but that's because I try to keep my route as small as possible so not to have to travel back out too far. I always follow the route back when heading home, this way, I just swipe out the apron and continue.

Good to hear that you guys do primarily the same thing.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I get all my driveways done after the city plows. Much easier and I don't have to come back to clean them up. Its usually before they have to go to work so I get no complaints.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

We used to do cleanups and apron- opening after the city plows came for free, but quickly realized that's a great way to lose money. We switched this year to charging the full price for any cleanup, and so far it's worked great. We want to provide great service, but we can't do this for free.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

From the wording in my per visit contracts:
JGD Handyman shall not be held liable for any private or city snow removal equipment pushing snow into the
customer’s property. The customer understands that JGD Handyman will consider cleaning up after the city or
anybody else, after a service call will be another service call. The customer shall be charged as such.

Seasonals, it's included.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Best case scenario city has already been through. If they haven't we go back on us. Now if it's a few days later or something then it's extra.


----------



## stone74 (Nov 15, 2013)

I will throw this out there, what do you guys do when the client calls days later after the plows have gone by to go and open their sidewalks up as the plow buried them?
Here the aprons are cleared after plowing by the city but most times they leave a lot of snow behind, I get called to go out and clear and they expect for free. Anyone charge for this?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

stone74;1685245 said:


> I will throw this out there, what do you guys do when the client calls days later after the plows have gone by to go and open their sidewalks up as the plow buried them?
> Here the aprons are cleared after plowing by the city but most times they leave a lot of snow behind, I get called to go out and clear and they expect for free. Anyone charge for this?


Post # 8 directly above ?


----------



## stone74 (Nov 15, 2013)

Dogplow Dodge;1685246 said:


> Post # 8 directly above ?


Kind of but doesn't really answer about sidewalks on residential's.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

it applies to residential sidewalks


----------



## stone74 (Nov 15, 2013)

BC Handyman;1685300 said:


> it applies to residential sidewalks


K thanks, now just have to figure out the best way to let the client base know for next season. Gonna have to eat it this season.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I go back and clean it up for free but I put in on the Invoice as such so they do not forget. Keeps them happy and if there is any question about an invoice I will direct them to all the free clean ups and that is End of Discussion.


----------



## stone74 (Nov 15, 2013)

maxwellp;1685305 said:


> I go back and clean it up for free but I put in on the Invoice as such so they do not forget. Keeps them happy and if there is any question about an invoice I will direct them to all the free clean ups and that is End of Discussion.


Great idea, I keep track of all the freebies so makes sense to put it in their paperwork.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I do it at my own choice and depending on contions I may charge or not.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

I love the idea of free cleanups, but a lot of times it's on properties where we're already charging our minimum, or close to it, and the profit margins are too thin to start offering free services. We offered it for free last year (mistake on my part), and lots of clients took advantage of it. This year, we embraced the principle of "anytime we come to remove snow, you'll be charged the full price", and we haven't had any complaints.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

After a night of plowing I checked them just to make sure.I don't what any calls now,Don't matter they're all closed today!


----------

